# NetworkManager couldn't determine device driver

## max_power

I was upgrading the NetworkManager from version 0.7.2 to 0.8-r1 

but where the old version gives me 

```

NetworkManager: <info>  Found radio killswitch /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ipw_wlan_switch

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'tg3')

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_XX_XX_XX_XX_XX 

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): driver supports SSID scans (scan_capa 0x21).

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'ipw2200')

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): exported as /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_XX_XX_XX_XX_XX

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyS2): ignoring due to lack of mobile broadband capabilties

NetworkManager: <info>  Trying to start the supplicant...

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): carrier now ON (device state 1)

```

response with 

```

ay 18 11:12:24 devil NetworkManager: Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2008 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

May 18 11:12:24 devil NetworkManager: <info>  WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

May 18 11:12:24 devil NetworkManager: <info>  WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

May 18 11:12:24 devil NetworkManager: Ignoring insecure configuration file '/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/.keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0'

May 18 11:12:24 devil NetworkManager: <WARN>  device_creator(): /sys/class/net/eth0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

May 18 11:12:24 devil NetworkManager: <WARN>  device_creator(): /sys/class/net/eth1: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

May 18 11:12:24 devil modem-manager: Loaded plugin Longcheer

May 18 11:12:24 devil modem-manager: Loaded plugin Novatel

May 18 11:12:24 devil modem-manager: Loaded plugin Nokia

May 18 11:12:24 devil modem-manager: Loaded plugin Gobi

May 18 11:12:24 devil modem-manager: Loaded plugin Option

May 18 11:12:24 devil modem-manager: Loaded plugin Sierra

May 18 11:12:24 devil modem-manager: Loaded plugin Generic

May 18 11:12:24 devil modem-manager: Loaded plugin MotoC

May 18 11:12:24 devil NetworkManager: <WARN>  default_adapter_cb(): bluez error getting default adapter: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files

May 18 11:12:24 devil NetworkManager: <info>  modem-manager is now available

May 18 11:12:24 devil modem-manager: Loaded plugin Option High-Speed

May 18 11:12:24 devil NetworkManager: <info>  Trying to start the supplicant...

May 18 11:12:24 devil modem-manager: Loaded plugin Ericsson MBM

May 18 11:12:24 devil modem-manager: Loaded plugin Huawei

May 18 11:12:24 devil modem-manager: Loaded plugin ZTE

```

all config files are up to date and i also restarted the dbus daemon. 

anyone knows why the nm can't start the networ interfaces?

----------

